# Solved: Broken Sword 4 (Angel Of Death) Technical Problems.



## Deville Rule (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok, here i go.

I have installed the game (from a disc) and it loaded up normally. The game began with a slighty stuttery intro and as the game begins i noticed that the characters were completely black, no shadying or contrast, just black! also any useable objects were too.

I scoured the internet for answers and came up with a few. My computer is pretty new and has great specs. Easily good enough to deal with the specs of the game. However i noticed that quite a few people have had the same problem as i. And it seems it stems from the fact that the game cannot be played properly by a multiple core computer (mine has four i think).

Firstly recommended was a patch which i have downloaded and has made no impact whatsoever. next was a action that seemed to cure the problem for a few people - use the task manager/set affinity to change the amount of cores/cpu's being used to one. When i did this i did notice that the game ran perfectly (speed/background colour) however the main problem (black charcters/items) remain.

As a self trained and very flawed (lol) computer tinkerer i have tried a few little things that have helped in game problems in the past (changing the compatibility to windows 95 etc etc) but alas no victory.

This game is one that ive owned for a while but my old PC couldnt run it, and now ive finally splashed on a decent PC i _STILL_ cannot play it!

Any help or ideas would be gladly recieved.

PS - Using Vista, CPU/Clock cycle: HP / AMD Phemon(tm) 9500 Quad-Core Processor 2.20GHz
RAM: 3070MB.

Thanks!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

have you updated your video card drivers?


----------



## Deville Rule (Aug 10, 2008)

the computers pretty new, would i still need to? Every other game i have works fine. 

If you think it might help, how do i do it?

thanks!


----------



## Deville Rule (Aug 10, 2008)

Problem has been kinda solved, ive been told that i must enter the bios mode and disable multiple cores, however i dont know how to do that!! i entered bios mode ibut i cannot see a option to do so!!! i have entered another post on here, if you have the answer please help!

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/739082-how-do-i-disable-multiple.html


----------

